# 1972 GTO Serial number



## strngr (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi ,trying to find serial number , I put in the 13 digits and they ask for 17 digits
2D37T2P172232
Can you help me with it being a viable serial number please
strngr


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

It looks good to me.


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

2d37t2p136560....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

strngr said:


> Hi ,trying to find serial number , I put in the 13 digits and they ask for 17 digits
> 2D37T2P172232
> Can you help me with it being a viable serial number please
> strngr


17 digit Vin Numbers weren't used until 1981, your vin looks good to me,


----------

